# Question on WATCO Danish oil or alternative



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been using WATCO Danish oil to finish boxes etc for some time and have always been pleased with the result. What I am not pleased about however is the 7 - 10 days (minimum) it takes for the finished project to become odor free. I do follow the application instructions carefully. 

The question, am I missing a step(s) or is that lingering odor expected. If the latter, are there alternatives that are as easy to use and perform as well?


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Jon, I make boxes and I never use an oil finish or wax on the inside of boxes because of the odor. For the inside I general put 2-coats of wax-free shellac prior to assembly. On the outside I'm all over the place with the finish. Most oil finishes have some odor but less chance of runs. Shellac does a pretty good job, but I still have to watch for runs. Sometimes I put two coats of shellac on the outside the sand with 500 grit paper. Then apply a wax. Sometimes I put an oil finish like Waterlux Original which since it is rubbed in don't get runs. It does have an odor for several days. Minwax Wipeon Poly or General Finish Arm-R-Seal does a pretty good job, but have to watch for runs. Hope this helps. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@kywoodchopper

Greetings Malcolm:

I appreciate the feedback and will put the comments in play.


----------



## Archi (Jan 6, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> I've been using WATCO Danish oil to finish boxes etc for some time and have always been pleased with the result. What I am not pleased about however is the 7 - 10 days (minimum) it takes for the finished project to become odor free. I do follow the application instructions carefully.
> 
> The question, am I missing a step(s) or is that lingering odor expected. If the latter, are there alternatives that are as easy to use and perform as well?


Hi there
I haven't responded here much primarily because of lack of time. I used watco 40+ years ago. I quit when I found Velvit oil about 30 years ago. Much better product from a small business. One of the big pluses is it doesn't water spot like watco. Their primary market is supplying sealer for log homes. I know they will ship small quantities. Let me know if you can't find them.
Tim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've used Behr Scandanavian Oil for a number of things. Maybe 3 days for it but its been a while so I'm not sure. I put it on some thin cedar tongue and groove above my tub surround and it's still good after 20 years.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Been using Watco for 40 years. You are correct. The smell lingers. 
You can mix the Watco with a varnish to make a wipe on finish. That seems to cut the smell time a bit. 
I use Minwax or McClosky's Man-o-war. 





















s


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've printed these off and will try them on the next projects. 

Thanks.


----------

